# Does anyone know how to fill in the ORI number on FBI fingerprint card?



## Cucha (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi all, would highly appreciate that if anyone could tell me what should I do with the ORI number on the FBI fingerprint card! I have located a local police station in Australia to do the fingerprints but they said they are not responsible to fill in any information and they are just doing the fingerprints. 

A FBI guidance said the ORI number must be filled out otherwise the fingerprint card will be rejected without further processing. However as an individual doing fingerprints outside of U.S., how can I suppose to get the ORI number.

I'm confused, please anyone help me~~ thank u~~~~~


----------



## cmwright121 (Jun 9, 2015)

I just sent mine into a third party agency to get my FBI report yesterday and I left it blank! oopps! Hope they don't reject it, and they contact me about it. I found your answer on
https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/f...-and-association-criminal-history-information

Hope this helps!


----------



## Cucha (Jul 12, 2015)

Many thanks for the link. Yes I've checked this guidance book and it seems an ORI is necessary. But it doesn't say how a non-resident outside of US can get this number. 

I think you are fine with 3rd party agency, they will fill in this agency number for you  good luck!


----------



## cmwright121 (Jun 9, 2015)

thanks you too! Maybe you can contact a third party company in US and ask for advise? 
United States of America


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Cucha said:


> Hi all, would highly appreciate that if anyone could tell me what should I do with the ORI number on the FBI fingerprint card! I have located a local police station in Australia to do the fingerprints but they said they are not responsible to fill in any information and they are just doing the fingerprints.
> 
> A FBI guidance said the ORI number must be filled out otherwise the fingerprint card will be rejected without further processing. However as an individual doing fingerprints outside of U.S., how can I suppose to get the ORI number.
> 
> I'm confused, please anyone help me~~ thank u~~~~~


ORI (Originating Agency Identifier) is a nine character identifier assigned to an agency that has met the established qualifying criteria for a fingerprint based background check.

Now you know what to do.


----------



## bobby1 (May 25, 2015)

You don't need to enter a ORI number. You can do the prints yourself should you want to.


----------



## Cucha (Jul 12, 2015)

wrussell said:


> ORI (Originating Agency Identifier) is a nine character identifier assigned to an agency that has met the established qualifying criteria for a fingerprint based background check.
> 
> Now you know what to do.


Thanks Westly, yes it's a number assigned to an agency but I don't have any information regarding such an agency in Brisbane who can do the FBI fingerprints. Are you in agency business? do you have any referral in Brisbane for this? Thanks anyway


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Cucha said:


> Thanks Westly, yes it's a number assigned to an agency but I don't have any information regarding such an agency in Brisbane who can do the FBI fingerprints. Are you in agency business? do you have any referral in Brisbane for this? Thanks anyway


The local police should know their ORI. They are an agency. Kick it upstairs.


----------



## Cucha (Jul 12, 2015)

bobby1 said:


> You don't need to enter a ORI number. You can do the prints yourself should you want to.


Yes I may have to leave it blank if I can't get the ORI number from Australian local police station. Thank you for the information Bobby!


----------

